# Exportaqr datos de excel a otro programa



## rodhero (Apr 3, 2013)

Hola y gracias por leer, pues tengo el siguiente problema soy novato en excel y en macros por lo que no puedo realizar nada realmente complicado, en estos momentos necesito una macro que pueda exportar los datos que tengo en una hoja de excel para llenar un formato en otro programa llamado POD, investigando me tope con la funcion sendkeys, aun no se si esa sea la solución o exista otra manera. 
Mis datos son 3 

Fecha Documento y folio
Con estos datos debo llenar el formulario del otro programa 
Mi idea hasta ahora es esta
 Sub prueba1()'
' prueba1 Macro
'


'
    Range("A2").Select
    Selection.Copy    (Copiar el dato que requiero)
    AppActivate ("POD ")(Abrir el progrma)
    Range("pod").Select (Aquí necesito selecionar mi casilla)
    ActiveSheet.Paste (Pegar esto en el programa)
 y continuar con 3 diferentes casillas mas y repetir

End Sub


----------



## sergioMabres (Apr 12, 2013)

Hace mucho había un programa que hacia exactamente eso, se llamaba Outsidein, era fantastico, dejame ver un poco a ver si con esas funciones podes hacer lo que querés, después que investigue escribo mas
Saludos
Sergio


----------



## sergioMabres (Apr 12, 2013)

Esta macro funciona y usa los conceptos que indicaste en tu pregunta

```
Sub test01()
    Range("A2").Select
    Selection.Copy
    ReturnValue = Shell("notepad.EXE", 1)        ' Run notepad.
    AppActivate ReturnValue                      ' Activate notepad
    Application.Wait Now + TimeValue("00:00:02") ' Esperar
    SendKeys ("^v")                              ' Pegar


End Sub
```
Saludos
Sergio


----------



## rodhero (Apr 12, 2013)

Muchas gracias, lo pruebo y te digo como me fue


----------

